# Installation Gentoo Linux

## camille ve2so

J'essaie d'installer Gentoo Linux sur mon ordinateur portable sans succès. Le lecteur CD fait des bruits bizarres donc je ne peux pas me rendre loin tout s'arrête au début de passer en mode graphique.

Si j'installe Windows XP tout va bien. Est-ce que Microsoft a pris le monopole des ordinateurs? Y a-t-il quelque chose a faire? A remarquer que mon CD dont j'ai gravé l.image est Ok je pourrais l'installer sur une autre machine mais je préfère le faire sur mon portable Acer.

----------

## truc

1) bonjour, bienviendu..

2) édites ton titre pur le mettre aux conformités du forum

3) conseil partagé ici: n'utilise pas le cd d'install graphique, prend un livecd minimal et travail à partir de là, ou même plus sympa, installe depuis une knoppix (ou autre) par exemple.

----------

## Temet

Si t'as pas l'habitude, je conseille plutôt le cd minimal que la knoppix car avec le cd minimal tu peux suivre le handbook à la lettre.

----------

## d2_racing

Une bonne lecture du handbook avant de commencé est requise  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

@Temet : pas très bien compris, là   :Confused: 

Le CD knoppix est tout de même plus complet que le CD minimal et te permet d'accéder à internet en mode graphique, donc de lire un handbook tout beau directement depuis le site gentoo! 

Ca aurait changé ? Me gourre-je ?

----------

## d2_racing

C'est vrai que ça pas changé, sauf qu'avec Knoppix, il faut ouvrir une console et chrooter, tandis qu'avec le minimal CD, le handbook nous prend par la main pour faire l'installation  :Smile: 

Je considère que pour un débutant en Gentoo, il vaut mieux utiliser le minimal install CD et avoir un autre ordi pour aller sur Internet  :Smile: 

EDIT : On doit toujours CHROOTER, par contre, on a quelques étapes de plus à faire pour arriver au but premier.

Soit installer une gentoo  :Smile: Last edited by d2_racing on Mon Feb 19, 2007 6:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  sauf qu'avec Knoppix, il faut ouvrir une console et chrooter

 

Quoi, faut plus chrooter avec le CD minimal ? Où s'arrêtera donc le progrès ?  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> et avoir un autre ordi pour aller sur Internet 

 

Ah oui ? Et tu décharges ton stage3 comment ? Tu le graves d'abord sur un CD et puis tu joues au DJ sur le PC Gentoo ? Simple, en effet ...

Et puis de toutes façons, 2 ordis c'est pas assez : il en faut au moins un troisième pour piloter la machine à café !  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

C'est histoire de suivre le handbook à la lettre.

Si mes souvenirs sont bons, même un habitué comme man in the hill a eu des emmerdes y a deux semaines à cause justement d'une install via liveCD de Kubuntu (chroot impossible).

----------

## ghoti

 *Temet wrote:*   

> C'est histoire de suivre le handbook à la lettre.
> 
> Si mes souvenirs sont bons, même un habitué comme man in the hill a eu des emmerdes y a deux semaines à cause justement d'une install via liveCD de Kubuntu (chroot impossible).

 

Vu comme ça, ok !  :Smile: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Moi perso, j'ai jamais eu aucun probleme avec les chroot des lives cd, le seul truc c'est qu'il faut que je fasse gaffe de prendre un livecd 64bits, pour installer ma gentoo amd64. Si non aucun probleme de mon coter, moi qui est toujours plein de problemes, et en + par live cd ça bloque pas tout ton pc, tu peu continuer a travailler.

----------

## titoucha

Ben j'ai testé les deux méthodes et pour une nouvelle installation je préfère le live CD, tu peux continuer à surfer sur le net en attendant la fin de la compilation.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je viens de branché mon disk dur de portable (avec distrib 32) par un rack a mon serveur en 64bits. et je compil avec mon gros serveur en raid5 et avec 2Go de ram et un multicore, c'est bien + rapide qu'avec mon pc portable.

----------

## truc

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Je viens de branché mon disk dur de portable (avec distrib 32) par un rack a mon serveur en 64bits. et je compil avec mon gros serveur en raid5 et avec 2Go de ram et un multicore, c'est bien + rapide qu'avec mon pc portable.

 

et?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DuF

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   Je viens de branché mon disk dur de portable (avec distrib 32) par un rack a mon serveur en 64bits. et je compil avec mon gros serveur en raid5 et avec 2Go de ram et un multicore, c'est bien + rapide qu'avec mon pc portable. 
> 
> et?  

 

Bah il est content   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## d2_racing

Ça doit pas mal rouler en tout cas  :Smile: 

----------

